# Cost of Living compared to Australia



## James10 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Would appreciate some feedback how the cost of living compares to say Perth or Sydney on monthly basis for a couple seeking a comfortable quality of life assuming they own their own condo in Penang. Particularly interested re the following in Penang:

1) Electricity costs assuming average a/c use

2) Food/beverage (incidentally what does lunch and/or cappuccinno cost at presentable cafe)

3) Car running costs ie insurance, maintenance, petrol etc

4) Communications ie internet, telephone, international TV channels etc

5) Medical including private health insurance

6) Anything else of relevance !!!!

Feedback from "Penang Insiders" would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks,

James


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Cost of living*



James10 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Would appreciate some feedback how the cost of living compares to say Perth or Sydney on monthly basis for a couple seeking a comfortable quality of life assuming they own their own condo in Penang. Particularly interested re the following in Penang:
> 
> ...


Hi James,

And welcome to the site. There are quite a few members in or moving to your chosen area. Hopefully you will start getting some information soon.


Gene and Viol


----------



## James10 (Feb 28, 2010)

Gene and Viol said:


> Hi James,
> 
> And welcome to the site. There are quite a few members in or moving to your chosen area. Hopefully you will start getting some information soon.
> 
> ...


Hi Gene & Viol,

Many thanks - I am really keen to get updated advice on this.

As matter of interest, would also be interested what (1) full time maid in Penang might cost plus (2) which private recreation clubs are good (value) for expats ??

The Aussie $ is currently high & a capuccinno say in Perth currently costs about 11 - 12 Malay R !!

Cheers,

James


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

I'll be interested to see some of the responces to your pricing questions. Over here in the Philippines the exchange rate now is about P46.00=$1.00us dollar. 
My wife keeps us on a tight budget and we live quite comfortably on just under $140.00us dollars per month. No air conditioning but after seven years I've become "almost" use to the heat...

Gene...


----------



## Etherus (May 19, 2008)

James10 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Would appreciate some feedback how the cost of living compares to say Perth or Sydney on monthly basis for a couple seeking a comfortable quality of life assuming they own their own condo in Penang. Particularly interested re the following in Penang:
> 
> ...



Hi James


1. Electricity is subsidised by the government. Our costs with 2AC units is around 300Rm per month ($80US)

2. Food varies. Hawker stalls which are popular wlll cost around 2.5Rm to 10Rm (60c to 2.5US) for a decent meal. Restaurants vary. An average one will be around 30Rm (8US to 15US)

High end (e&O, 32, G Hotel) can cost around 200Rm (75US) per person if you are drinking wine. 

Suffice it to say, it is cheaper to eat out than it is to cook at home.


3. Car running costs. Not so sure. If you come here on MM2H you can buy a car with no tax. fuel is around 1.8RM per liter. I ride a moter scooter and it costs me 6RM to fill it up.

4. Internet costs 80RM per month (around 25US). mobile phones charges are cheap. 50RM top up lasts me about a month with mostly local and occasional international calls.

5. Medical is very cheap and might I say very good. doctors are all internationally trained. I had to go to hospital last year for 7 days plus surgery, medicines and all doctor fees. Total cost was 11000RM at Island private hospital. 

6. Overall the cost of living is very cheap. The average wage of a local is around 5000RM per month so everything stems from that.


You will find Penang to be a delightful little town. There is a strong expat community that seems to service most peoples needs for diversion.


----------

